# Laparoscopic Colostomy Reversal



## mgord (Aug 28, 2018)

Does anyone have a suggestion for the code used for this procedure? I have researched and cannot find anything telling me what code to use. If the procedure were open, I would use 44345. I'm thinking I will have to use 44238. Thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cgaston (Aug 29, 2018)

Look at 44227


----------

